# Anyone Got The Duramax Bug



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

I love our Denali, and would still kepp it for the family. But I am more and more impressed with the feedback on this truck. I am getting a quote for an '06 2500HD 4X4 Crew Cab standard box, LBZ package. Anyone have this truck and would you share what you like AND dislike about this truck? Anyone with a family of six?

Randy


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Randy,
You are not alone. I have finally convinced the DW to go and "look" at the D-Max and trade in our 2004 2500 gasser. The seating is the same as the 2500. I have seated 5 adults with the baby in his car seat quite comfortably. It was only for short trips; two hour drive. Everyone made it with little complaint. Does the Denali have three rows of seats? If so, then the 2500 crew will seem a little clausterphobic to you.

I am going to go and test drive a few vehicles this week. Just waiting for our Credit Union to put us in contact with the fleet manager. No haggle..just "here's what we paid and here's what you'll pay."

Good Luck
George


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I just picked mine up Thursday. I only have a family of four and the boys love it. I had a 2005 crew cab 4x4 1/2 ton and just wasn't happy with uphill trips. It pulled the trailer ok, but I spent a lot of time in 3rd gear and without lockup. On big hills I was always stuck behind a Tractor Trailer in second gear pushing 4K to keep up 50 miles per hour with no power to move out of the way.

I just traded it in for an 06 2500HD CC with the lbz, I now have 350miles and pushing for the 500 mark so I can tow this weekend. So far I love the truck, I'll know more after the weekend but i'm sure it will do great. First tank of around town driving netted 16MPG. With highway drivin g varying sppeds constantly I have 140 miles and haven't used a quarter tank. I am expect 20+ when I fill it up. I know the mileage will get better and it breaks in.

My 1500 was getting 9.5 MPG when towing and I can bet this rig will do far better than that. I got a great trade in and great pricing on the new one and Chevy has the 3000 rebate going besides.

Good luck and let us know I you change TV's.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

I too have the Duramax bug. I have the go ahead from the wife, but I think I'm going to hold out for a while. I want to see where the fuel prices settle out. I'm afraid that the increase in fuel prices is going to affect a lot of the economy and I would rather not have the extra payment if my wife or I loose our jobs.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I have the bug! I am still trying to decide between the Dodge and the GM. If I settle on the GM I will definately wait until Jan or so when the new body style is released.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Here are some gas mileage figures for a 05 2500HD CC Short Box DMax with about 50,000 miles on it:

23 to 24 MPG - Truck with 4 adults, no trailer or load, crusie on, 55 MPH on secondary fairly flat roads.

20 to 21 MPG - Truck with 4 adults, no trailer or load, crusie on, 65 MPH on four lane fairly flat roads.

18 to 19 MPG - Truck with 4 adults, no trailer or load, crusie on, 75 MPH on four lane fairly flat roads.

12 to 14 MPG - Truck with 2 adults, 8,000 lb. trailer, crusie on, Tow/Haul off, 55 MPH on secondary fairly flat roads.

11 to 12 MPG - Truck with 2 adults, 8,000 lb. trailer, crusie on, Tow/Haul on, 55 MPH on secondary fairly flat roads.

9 to 10 MPG - Truck with 2 adults, 8,000 lb. trailer, crusie on, Tow/Haul on, 65 MPH on four lane fairly flat roads.

7 to 9 MPG - Truck with 2 adults, 8,000 lb. trailer, crusie on, Tow/Haul on, 55 MPH on any steep hilly roads.

If the AC is on you can deduct about 1 to 2 MPG for all of the above.

These are what I have experianced with my truck using the on board computer. I'm sure others MPG's may be different. I've heard the DMax gets it's best MPG after 50,000 to 70,000 miles.

I love the truck. It's a little harder to park and a little harder to get up into but I can live with that. THE POWER MAKES UP FOR IT. I was pulling my 8,000 lb. TT up a damp on ramp and the rear tires started spinning while I was doing 45 MPH and trying to build up speed.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have had the itch for a while and my wife is a the DO WHAT YOU WANT STAGE. My problem is I have a company vehicle so the truck sits most of the time. My only justification is the gas mileage when towing.Long trips I could save a few hundred on fuel but does that make up for the cost of a new truck I doubt it.

John


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

SCRATCH THAT ITCH!

My 2500HD, Crew Cab LT2, Duramax , Mirrors , 5th wheel package, yellow lites on top, aluminum wheels ,a tire upgrade, bedliner and chrome running boards cost me $36.6K.

I am pretty convinced you can get the same price without much problem. They are hot right now so don't wait too long!

Some finer points that will put you over the edge.

GAS will always be rising so savings will always be increasing!

The '07 model years will be more expensive due to emissions changes.

The sooner you buy the sooner and more you save!

In 5 years I bet 80% of us have a diesel, and 10 % of us will be out of RVing because of the expense.

Don't want to sound like Dad but I believe all of us owe it to our kids to save a little fuel where possible. After all we are rather glutoneous.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Itch???? YA and now I'm raw. I just got my Tahoe in Dec. so I can't do any thing know or I will have to take it in the back side. I get GM discount and that will help a little but I think I will have to hold off.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have an 2004 Duramax Diesel and I love it! It is right at 40,000 miles...my only complaint is that at the time of purchase they did not have the adjustable gas and brake controls and the seat would not get get higher either.

I got a very tempting letter from the dealership yesterday...but my dh and I talked and we are just too close to pay off to start all over. I am short...and we added the step rails to the sides of my truck...I have been sitting on a wedge cushion just in order to be taller then the steering wheel...lol. Today I bought a boat cushion to try out.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I had the itch for a long time...and I work at a Chevrolet dealership.......

I got "cured" about a month ago and LOVE THE TRUCK!!!!! We went on vacation shortly after getting the new truck, spent 4 days in Jackson NJ and then went to Danville PA.....I took the back roads through the mountains just to see what it would do............I think that if the truck could talk....it would have been laughing!!! The towing is unbelieveable!!!! The mileage has been in the 11-13 mpg towing in the mountains and around 15-16 around town. Haven't driven it any highway miles without the trailer..yet.

The only concern that I have is I came out of a Suburban....when we take non camping trips, I don't know what I am going to do with the luggage. I think I am going to get a car "topper" carrier and somehow put it in the bed of the truck for the luggage when we are traveling.

Gary


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

dancinmon said:


> Here are some gas mileage figures for a 05 2500HD CC Short Box DMax with about 50,000 miles on it:
> 
> 23 to 24 MPG - Truck with 4 adults, no trailer or load, crusie on, 55 MPH on secondary fairly flat roads.
> 
> ...


I am glad some of you suffer with me, and some have successfully beaten this "itch". You inspire us all. I am that much closer to making the jump.

dancinmon,
thanks, this is great information as I am a numbers guy. I figure a diesel is the best bang for the buck. I figure I will gain about 5 mpg by going diesel. It may take some time to pay back the addition cost of the truck, but over all, less strain on the 1500 Denali, and more than enough truck to do the job right.

What about modifications? Has anyone modified exhaust, programmer, air intake? I see you probably don't need the mods, but they can be fun!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I had the itch for a long time...and I work at a Chevrolet dealership.......
> 
> I got "cured" about a month ago and LOVE THE TRUCK!!!!! We went on vacation shortly after getting the new truck, spent 4 days in Jackson NJ and then went to Danville PA.....I took the back roads through the mountains just to see what it would do............I think that if the truck could talk....it would have been laughing!!! The towing is unbelieveable!!!! The mileage has been in the 11-13 mpg towing in the mountains and around 15-16 around town. Haven't driven it any highway miles without the trailer..yet.
> 
> ...


I purchased an ARE hard top. it locks and unlocks with the factory keyless entry and has a light. Its like having a big trunk. And somehow it stays very cool back there. It could be 95 out and i open it up and its a cool as can be.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I had the itch for a long time...and I work at a Chevrolet dealership.......
> 
> I got "cured" about a month ago and LOVE THE TRUCK!!!!! We went on vacation shortly after getting the new truck, spent 4 days in Jackson NJ and then went to Danville PA.....I took the back roads through the mountains just to see what it would do............I think that if the truck could talk....it would have been laughing!!! The towing is unbelieveable!!!! The mileage has been in the 11-13 mpg towing in the mountains and around 15-16 around town. Haven't driven it any highway miles without the trailer..yet.
> 
> ...


I purchased an ARE hard top. it locks and unlocks with the factory keyless entry and has a light. Its like having a big trunk. And somehow it stays very cool back there. It could be 95 out and i open it up and its a cool as can be.








[/quote]

Is a hard top the flat "lid" on the bed, or is it a canopy/shell? I will need one of those as I will need it for work.

Thanks, 
Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm....

Fueled the Titan up yesterday for $2.84.9/Gallon. Diesel was $3.09.9/Gallon.

Diesel will cost in the neighborhood of $4,000 more up front for an otherwise similar vehicle.

'07's will be even more expensive due to new low sulfur fuel requirements.

How long until pre '07 diesels will not be able to get the fuel they were designed for? I'm old enough to remember the same arguments about leaded gas.

Gas burners are the path to most of the alternative fuel technologies being developed today (E86, etc.)

There are plenty of gassers out there more than capable of pulling my 28RS-DS anywhere I might want to take it.

A bigger, more powerful rig "is always better" (Funny, I don't see a lot F-450/550/650 or even dually TV's around). Maybe bigger is not always better?... Maybe in some cases there is such a thing as overkill?

Hmm...

I think - at least as long as I'm towing my 28RS-DS - I will stick with what I have. IF the time comes that I feel the need for a big fiver, I will re-evaluate.

Phew! I feel much better now! I think I'll go take all that money I just saved and buy that big 60"HD Plasma I have been lusting over!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Phew! I feel much better now! I think I'll go take all that money I just saved and buy that big 60"HD Plasma I have been lusting over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could help you make that Plasma HDTV decision. You make excellent points Doug, thanks. But that sure hasn't soothed that itch much. I am going to crunch some numbers now. I agree, it need to make good sense. The one factor I can't understand is what diesel fuel will do in the future. I guess none of us know. I do know that I run premium gas in the Denali and that is about $3.06. I also need to think about longevity and resale value. I have to think that the diesel will perform better there, don't you think?
Please give me your thoughts.

Randy


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Honestly, if people get unscared of diesel (they are getting cleaner all the time) I would say we could all be driving diesel hybrids in the future. Just think about it, what does it take to turn a larger generator? Torque. What does a diesel engine have? Torque. Alot of the vehicles sold overseas are diesel, and it is just as easy if not easier to make biodiesel as E85. But not to go too crazy, we do not have the growing capacity to have enough grain/corn/whatever to replace our gas demand with E85 or biodiesel, so a mix seems to be the smartest solution. Then everyone can pick the combination they like best.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> Honestly, if people get unscared of diesel (they are getting cleaner all the time) I would say we could all be driving diesel hybrids in the future. Just think about it, what does it take to turn a larger generator? Torque. What does a diesel engine have? Torque. Alot of the vehicles sold overseas are diesel, and it is just as easy if not easier to make biodiesel as E85. But not to go too crazy, we do not have the growing capacity to have enough grain/corn/whatever to replace our gas demand with E85 or biodiesel, so a mix seems to be the smartest solution. Then everyone can pick the combination they like best.


Phil,

Very well said.

I had the bug about 6 months ago and cured it with a 05 Dmax/Allison CrewCab short bed. I have been feeling great ever since.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

rman45 said:


> Phew! I feel much better now! I think I'll go take all that money I just saved and buy that big 60"HD Plasma I have been lusting over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could help you make that Plasma HDTV decision. [/quote]

The pioneer elite 61 just went down to 6999.00


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Understand the power thing. Got it. But in this part of the country diesel is averaging $0.20 to $0.25 per gallon MORE expensive than gas. You give back gas mileage gains on the fuel cost difference.

Demand is driving diesel cost along with scarcity of refining and transportation. Don't see either of those changing any time soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Phew! I feel much better now! I think I'll go take all that money I just saved and buy that big 60"HD Plasma I have been lusting over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessing that 60" Plasma is for the Outback...right?


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Had to do some quick math of my own after all this diesel itch talk







(this is simple, doesn't include higher maintenance cost NOR can it comprehend the intangible benefits of towing with diesel such as easy hill pulls, etc). If you were going to buy new anyhow, it might make sense to go diesel, you could possibly recoupe the extra upfront cost in ~3yrs. If you were going to trade in a decent gas tow rig, it would probably take much longer to recoupe your cost. Again, this doesn't comprehend all the goodies you get when towing with diesel such as easy hill pulls, etc.

New truck scenario (buy diesel or gas):
Truck Gas Diesel
Added cost to get into diesel (guess) 0 5000
MPG towing (assume high value for diesel) 9 20
Miles per year (high guess) 10000 10000
Gal per year of gas used 1111.1 500
Average Gas Cost 2.85 3.09
Dollars of gas per year 3166.7 1545

Dollars per year saved with diesel: 1621.7
Years to pay off added cost (no fancy economics included): 3.0
Value of "ease of towing" factor: ?

Trade in scenario (trade in a working / towing capable gas truck for diesel, have to come up with 20K. In my case who knows, I might get 15K trade for my F150 and the diesel cost 35K):
Truck Gas Diesel
Added cost to get into diesel (guess)	0 15000
MPG towing (assume high value for diesel) 9 20
Miles per year (high guess) 10000 10000
Gal per year of gas used 1111.1 500
Average Gas Cost 2.85 3.09
Dollars of gas per year 3166.7 1545

Dollars per year saved with diesel: 1621.7
Years to pay off added cost (no fancy economics included): 9.25
Value of "ease of towing" factor: ?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I have had the itch for a while and my wife is a the DO WHAT YOU WANT STAGE. My problem is I have a company vehicle so the truck sits most of the time. My only justification is the gas mileage when towing.Long trips I could save a few hundred on fuel but does that make up for the cost of a new truck I doubt it.
> 
> John


Hi, John!
As long as your TV goes and does the job, without causing you alot of maintenance problems, I'd keep the truck. Gas is only going up, and routine maintenance on a truck that just sits is the pits! Just my .02!
Darlene


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

The service life of a diesel engine is over twice as long as a gas engine. There are already DMaxs out there with over 400,000 miles on them. Much of the new near-zero emissions is going toward diesel technology. The Europeans have already figured that out with roughly half the cars sold now being diesel. Diesel is 20% to 40% more efficient than gas, so you use less and pollute less. I know up here in middle TN, diesel is about 10 cents less than premium gas. I didn't buy a diesel to save money, but I figure I would have had to buy 2 Nissan Titans to equal this truck. I figure that to be a $20,000 savings. Buy the DMax, but make sure it has what you want, because odds are you'll have it for a very long time. Below is a link with good info on diesels and the new ULSD. ULSD is backwards compatible and will not effect pre 2007 diesel engines.

Diesel Info Web Site


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

pdx-doug,

I do not know where your buy fuel, but my regular is 3.27 per gallon and I get diesel for 2.79 that's .48 per gallon cheaper and the fillup is $10 less. The duramax also seems to get 5mpg more than my 1500 gasser did and it only has 400 miles on it.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

My diesel here is currently a whopping 18 cents less per gallon as regular unleaded. Funny , at 1/4 tank in both vehicles I fill up my wife's BMW for $3.21/gallon (Super) and it cost $60 dollars. Fill up the DMAX and it costs $52 dollars @ 2.75/gallon. BMW around town gets 21MPG truck gets 15.5 to 16.

DMAX is three BMW's worth of capability! Simple math.

In terms of fossil fuels there are no better alternatives then diesel or even bio-diesel simply because a gallon of diesel has more caloric content then a gallon of gas. Furthermore it costs less to produce. If that wasn't true then we would heat with gas not home heating oil.

I love the E85 concept although unless you live in Iowa it is a joke. The coasts have what 70% of the population and how much E85 is available there? DoD , again love the concept but how do I run with 4 cylinders stuck in bumper to bumper traffic. Answer is I don't , same with a hybrid. Is it worth while to invest in those technologies, yes it is a must but diesel is still better.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Fueled the Titan up yesterday for $2.84.9/Gallon.


Boy, you better fill up a 1000 gallon tank at that price...

Here on the East coast regular unleaded was $2.95.9 a gallon as we left for Niagara versus $2.87.9 gal diesel.

On the way up it varied from $3.09.9 to $3.25.9 for unleaded and about $.20 less for diesel.

In Canada, the diesel is still cheaper per liter, with unleaded at $1.08.9 per liter here.

Steve


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

rman45 said:


> I love our Denali, and would still kepp it for the family. But I am more and more impressed with the feedback on this truck. I am getting a quote for an '06 2500HD 4X4 Crew Cab standard box, LBZ package. Anyone have this truck and would you share what you like AND dislike about this truck? Anyone with a family of six?
> 
> Randy


RMAN
If you have 6 in your family then you would need to take another vehicle as well as the truck when you tow. The D/max is only 5 seats. We have a similar issue when one of the kids wants to take a friend.

In all the forums I have viewed regarding the diesel truck no one has said they regret buying the D/max and wished they had stayed with the gas. In fact they have said they would never go back now they have one. I would agree with that in the full size truck situation. A small truck where you are not towing would not need it.

The "hidden" disadvantages of the diesel are that the engine package is heavier so your payload is less than the equivalent gas. The estimate I have seen is 300-500 lb more for the D/max. For TT use that is not a big deal but if you haul wood rocks etc that maybe important to you. It could also impact 5th wheel capability if you hit GVWR with the pin weight. 
The other issue is e.g if you set your cruise at 60 or 65 mph it will stay thier ragardless of towing conditions (can also be and advantage). That means if you have a head wind the only indication you will get is low mileage. This will negate the ecconomic benefit of towing with a diesel if you are not aware and adjust accordingly. This happened to me when I refueled and the mileage stayed down at 9 mpg. When I looked at the trees and shrubbs at the side of the road they well well bent over indicating a severe head wind. If I was in my old Z71 it probably would not have made it to 60 mph.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Outbackpm

Thanks for the reply. I have seen the Sierra 2500HD with a 20/40/20 split bench in the front, doesn't that allow seating for 6 people? Yes we have thought about the friend issue. Unfortunately, our oldest almost seventeen, and if he takes after his dad, he could be married in a couple of years. The Duramax for us would serve two purposed. I would use it for work, and we could use it as a TV for trips less than a days trip away. If we wanted to go across the country, we would probably use the Denali only for the comfort. And it does do a fine job of towing, even though it is close to maximum limits. I think the Duramax is easily justifiable now, the question now is do I want that truck for a long time?

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rman45 said:


> the question now is do I want that truck for a long time?


And that is a huge factor, Randy. I know a lot of people hang on to their vehicles for a long time. I, on the other hand, get bored after a couple of years and start yearning for something new and different. That is certainly one of the things that makes the whole diesel question difficult for me. I just can't see recouping the cost.

And yes Jim, the plasma would be for the Outback!








Mainly because that is where I would be living if I bought one right now! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Understand the power thing. Got it. But in this part of the country diesel is averaging $0.20 to $0.25 per gallon MORE expensive than gas. You give back gas mileage gains on the fuel cost difference.
> 
> Demand is driving diesel cost along with scarcity of refining and transportation. Don't see either of those changing any time soon.


Just to give you guys a California perspective, reg gas here is the same cost as diesel and premium gas is roughly 30-40 more per gallon. I would imagine that a diesel in Cali would be a huge savings.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought the Duramax about a month ago. I have been very impressed! I was told not to tow until 3000 miles, has anyone else heard this? 
A very good video if you are a Duramax owner. Not so good if you own a Cummins or Powerstroke.
http://gm-diesel.com/diesel/photos/tugowar.mov


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

redmonaz said:


> I bought the Duramax about a month ago. I have been very impressed! I was told not to tow until 3000 miles, has anyone else heard this?
> A very good video if you are a Duramax owner. Not so good if you own a Cummins or Powerstroke.
> http://gm-diesel.com/diesel/photos/tugowar.mov


redmonza

Love the video but it is like regular profesional wrestling (its all fixed).

Its a function of who has the most grip. The D/max probably has some concrete slabs in the back and the others don't. The Ford was spinning its wheels to prove the point.

Still fun when its not my truck.

As for your towing I have heard evarything from "drive it like you stole it" to take it easy for the first 500 miles. I think I was about 700 miles when I took the Outback out. Its still alight load for it. My .02 cents is very high load i.e.torque at low speed for the gears would not be good until bedded in but with our trailers I don't see that happening (unless you do what they did in the video).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

rman45 said:


> Anyone with a family of six?
> 
> Randy


Are you a family of six? If so I think this is more important to consider than any of the mechanical benefits etc.... To me a family of 6 + pickup truck on a long drive = unhappiness.

I considered a pick-up for our family of 4 but ultimately decided to stay with a Burb as we often bring along kids friends and other family members. None of this is comfortably possible in a regular truck.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Anyone with a family of six?
> 
> Randy


Are you a family of six? If so I think this is more important to consider than any of the mechanical benefits etc.... To me a family of 6 + pickup truck on a long drive = unhappiness.

I considered a pick-up for our family of 4 but ultimately decided to stay with a Burb as we often bring along kids friends and other family members. None of this is comfortably possible in a regular truck.
[/quote]
I am also considering a diesel of some sort and this is my same issue. We are a family of four but can not bring all of our bikes with us due to the Yukon not being large enough inside. I will not put the bikes in the TT but could mount a bike rack on the rear of the TT but am concerned about TT sway with all that additional weight on the rear. I would like to have the truck bed for bikes etc. but am concerned about the loss of seating. The only other thought is do I really ever use the third row seats in the Yukon? Rarely, because with people in the third row we can not carry anything else. So I think that we may be leaning towards the truck and deal with carrying only 5-6 people.







Anyone looking for a nice Yukon????


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My Triton V-10 ate the itch......


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If you want a diesel and seating for more than six, you have to look for an 05 or older excursion. My friend has an 05 with the 6.0L diesel with seating for 8. He hasn't bought the trailer yet, but were going to hershey this fall again and he's buying one this year


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

I wish GM had a Suburban/Yukon XL with the Duramax option. The reason I would not consider a Ford product is because I know a number of Ford mechanics, and one previous Ford dealership service manager(who loves is chev 2500), and they all say awful things about the Ford products. The previous service manager, who actually just bought a new Outback 5'er, just told me the V-10 is horrirbe engine and is destined to grenade, and that the Ford transmissions are an even bigger problem. His words were "a big piece of [email protected]$" He really advised against any Ford product. We get along great as I am more of a GMC guy. Sorry to sound bias, this is what I am told.

Randy


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> the question now is do I want that truck for a long time?


And that is a huge factor, Randy. I know a lot of people hang on to their vehicles for a long time. I, on the other hand, get bored after a couple of years and start yearning for something new and different. That is certainly one of the things that makes the whole diesel question difficult for me. I just can't see recouping the cost.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

So in your opinion, would it be better to keep the truck for a long time and deal with the depriciation, or turn it over every couple of years while the resale value is higher? And what are you going to buy next do you think? Another Titan perhaps? I do like thier looks









Randy


----------



## rld (Jul 24, 2006)

Just purchased a 2500HD 4x4 Crew cab D-Max 3 LBZ weeks ago and have already taken it on a 3000 mile camping trip. The kids loved the room in the back seat, the built in DVD and radio controls in the back seat make their and our trip much better. The truck ran very strong and was extremely quiet though out the trip. It pulled my 26RS with no problems.

I had a 2006 F250 that was stolen about 1 month ago and I think I like this truck better. I still like the looks of the Ford better but the Chevy has more power and the engine noise is almost non-existent.

In short, we are very happy with our truck and it could not have performed any better for our family on the trip.

Roy.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

rld said:


> Just purchased a 2500HD 4x4 Crew cab D-Max 3 LBZ weeks ago and have already taken it on a 3000 mile camping trip. The kids loved the room in the back seat, the built in DVD and radio controls in the back seat make their and our trip much better. The truck ran very strong and was extremely quiet though out the trip. It pulled my 26RS with no problems.
> 
> I had a 2006 F250 that was stolen about 1 month ago and I think I like this truck better. I still like the looks of the Ford better but the Chevy has more power and the engine noise is almost non-existent.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy, I am glad you like your new truck. 3000 miles is a long way for kids, and I agree, there is nice room in the rear seats, even for a 6ft adult. Enjoy your truck.

Randy


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

"the V-10 is horrirbe engine and is destined to grenade"

Boy, in all of the hundreds of pages of reviews and opinions I have read about the 6.8 V-10, this is the first time I have ever heard this one.

I will leave it at that,
Scott


----------

